# Rakestraw spinner



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I got it yesterday! A small sample (8 inches?) of Gotland top came with it, so I spun that up last night. I plied it today with the plying paddle.

My review:
The Spinner comes with a velvet pouch for storage. Not exactly my taste, (red velvet with gold elastic cording) so I may need to sew up (or maybe felt up) a new pouch. The Spinner's wood is very smooth, no rough spots anywhere. Mine is red oak. The instruction booklet was ok, a couple of repeats that didn't quite make sense to me, but maybe that was just me. I think the video on the website is very helpful. It took me maybe 5 minutes to get the hang of it. I had to remember that this is a park and draft tool. From habit, I kept trying to draft as I was twirling the tool, and that really doesn't work. It really is easier to sit while using it too. The other difficulty I had was joining new fiber. I'm not sure why though, so maybe that was just me, or maybe the fiber. I have never spun Gotland before, it has a longer staple, and was more, um, hairy, than I am used to. 

I think this will be great for sit down spinning anywhere you can't take a wheel. It seems much sturdier than a spindle, no long thin shaft to possibly break. I can definitely see taking this on hiking/canoe trips, because it packs easily, small and lightweight and won't be poking you in the back. Not that I get to do that anymore. :Bawling: 

I also purchased the plying paddle. It too is of red oak, and sanded very smooth, no rough spots to catch fiber. It worked wonderfully for plying. The instructions were clear, and the wind-on pattern is easy to remember. I think it is easier and faster than winding into a center pull ball and plying from that. It did not get tangled up at all when plying. I would recommend it highly to the drop spindlers out there. 

That's all I can think of. If anybody has any questions, I'll try to answer them.


----------



## Aunt C (Aug 29, 2005)

Great review. MAkes me want to take a second look at one.

Where did you purchase it from? I'd like to see the video.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

http://fibers.downinthecountry.com/shop/


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay...that little toy just went on my wish list!


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I just ordered a set out of rosewood yesterday, it is supposed to ship out today. I can't wait to get it!!! I never did get the hang of the drop spindle so thought I'd try this for portable spinning. Great review Annie, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow! Is that ever cool. I asked my husband if he would make one for me. "Why would someone with a spinning wheel want one of those?" 

"For when you travel."

Well, it's very inexpensive and next month I may just order one.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I found another version of this little spinner on eBay the other day. It's slightly different, of course, but the same principle. Ands is this the same thing as what they're calling a Mayan (or is it Incan?) spinner?


----------

